# sicko on e-bay



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I have just been browsing on e.bay and could not believe my eyes....some sicko is selling a mummified Vizlsa pup for £30...
is this just a bit sick or what....   :-\


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Report it to Ebay. 
I would hope selling dead puppies are against their terms of service.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

It's absolutely shocking I could not believe what I was seeing...
is this the sort of thing people buy...
it says on the advert that e-bay have checked all legalities and it's okay to sell.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

E- Bay - 4 profit company - I have nothing aganist that !!! but when u loose your morals - you loose my bussiness


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

do not go to ebay and look for it
I did and wish i didn't
its weird because I don`t know any V owner or dog owner in general that would want it


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Is it mummified or stuffed and mounted?


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Ozkar said:


> Is it mummified or stuffed and mounted?



It's just laid there mummified...I would post the picture ,but it's not very nice.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*originates from an old veterinarian collection*
I would think the vet has past away and someone is selling off his possessions. I guess the original owner had his/her reasons for keeping a mummified puppy. 
I can't see where it would have value to anyone else, unless used for a veterinarian student to study.


----------

